# NISSAN SKYLINE V35 ENGINE NUMBER



## emenoz (Sep 19, 2012)

hi all am an new member , i imported a nissan skyline V35 from japan , unfortunately my clearing agent cannot read the engine number because of lack of space in the engine compartment , is there a website where i can enter the VIN : vq35-103944 and get engine number , with mercedes i can do that , help please!!!!!!!!!!


----------

